# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  AgroFórum 2012: II Foro Agropecuario del Perú

## inform@cción

*II Foro Agropecuario del Perú* *AgroFórum 2012* *Los nuevos desafíos de la agricultura peruana.* _
Hacia una agricultura eficiente, competitiva y responsable…_ _…para una nutrición saludable y placentera._ * 14 Y 15 DE MARZO DE 2012* *CENTRO DE CONVENCIONES JOCKEY – HIPÓDROMO DE MONTERRICO – Puerta 4* _
¡El evento más importante del año que reunirá a todo el sector agropecuario del Perú!_  
Contaremos con 4 bloques principales: *BLOQUE I:* Frutas y Hortalizas: Espárragos, Sierra hortalicera, Uvas y Paltos *BLOQUE II:* Cultivos industriales: Café, Palma aceitera, Caña de Azúcar y Maíz *BLOQUE III:* Pecuario: Leche y derivados, Pollo, Huevos y Carnes *BLOQUE IV:* Político: Legislación Laboral, Tributación, Límites y Política Comercial _
Expertos profesionales y políticos de renombre se reunirán a discutir y trazar una visión de eficiencia y modernidad para la agricultura peruana_  ¡Vive la inform@cción! ¡Vive la red de contactos con los que saben de agricultura! ¡Vive Agro_Fórum_ 2012!Temas similares: UPC será auspiciador de AgroFórum durante todo el 2012 AgroFórum 2011: Primer Foro Internacional de la Agricultura Peruana Artículo: A fines de 2012 se publicarán resultados preliminares de Censo Agropecuario Artículo: Minag prevé crecimiento del 5% del PBI agropecuario el 2012 Artículo: Minag aprobó Plan de Contingencia del Sector Agropecuario 2011 - 2012

----------

ricardo Gutierrez

----------


## Philips Albarracin

Asuu esta muy bueno!!... es entrada libre?

----------


## esifuent

Costos?...habrán stands?

----------


## inform@cción

La entrada al AgroShow es libre, pero hay que pagar USD 80 para ingresar a las conferencias.

----------


## inform@cción

Sí ya los están separando!!!
Adjunto plano:  PLANOS AGROFÓRUM 2012.pdf

----------


## esifuent

Podría enviarme los costos a mi correo electrónico, emerson.sifuentes@gmail.com
Muchas gracias, 
Emerson Sifuentes

----------


## inform@cción

*GRACIAS A NUESTROS AUSPICIADORES QUE YA RESERVARON SUS STANDS EN EL NUEVO AGROFÓRUM 2012!!! * INTERBANK - STOLLER - SQM VITAS - INKAFERT!!!

----------


## inform@cción

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum: 
Compartimos con ustedes el Programa Preliminar de AgroFórum 2012...  *DIA 1*   *REGISTRO DE PARTICIPANTES* 08:30 – 09:00  *INAUGURACIÓN*  
09:00 – 09:15   F_ernando Cillóniz–_ Presidente de Inform@ccion
09:15 – 09:30   _Víctor Cárcamo_ – Gerente de Banca Empresa Interbank  *PRIMER BLOQUE: FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS* 
09:30 – 10:15                     *Espárragos* _                                                              Perú, líder mundial en espárragos, alcachofa y otras hortalizas_ *Jorge Arangurí* (DANPER) 
10:15: - 11:00                     *Sierra hortalicera*  _El desafío de la agricultura andina: generar valor en las alturas_ _Carlos Paredes_ (Sierra Productiva) 
11:00 – 11:30  *RECESO/**CAFÉ* 
11:30 – 12:15                     *Uvas*
 ¿_Cuál es límite para la viticultura peruana?_ _Ricardo Briceño*_ (Agrícola Don Ricardo) 
12:15- 13:00                       *Paltos* _Implicancias del acceso de la palta peruana al mercado estadounidense_ _Rafael Quevedo*_ (AVO y HASS PERÚ) 
13.00 – 14:30             *ALMUERZO LIBRE*   *SEGUNDO BLOQUE: CULTIVOS INDUSTRIALES* 
14:30 – 15:15                     *Café* _Aprovechando el súper ciclo del mercado mundial del café_ _Lorenzo Castillo*_ – ( Gerente Junta Nacional del Café) 
15:15 – 16:00                     *Palma aceitera* _Sustitución competitiva de importación de oleaginosas_ _Ronald Campbell_ (Palmas del Espino) 
16:00 – 16:30  *RECESO/CAFÉ* 
16:30 – 17:15                     *Caña de azúcar* _Consolidando el resurgimiento de la agroindustria azucarera_ _Jorge Rodríguez Banda_ (COAZÚCAR) 
17:15 – 18:00                      *Maíz* _Compitiendo en desventaja con los maíces transgénicos del exterior_ _Julio Iglesias_ (Asociación de Productores de Maíz) 
18:00   *BRINDIS   DIA 2*   *TERCER BLOQUE: PECUARIO* 
09.00 – 09:30 
09:30 – 10:15                     *Leche y derivados* _El reto de rentabilizar el negocio de pequeños ganaderos lecheros_ _Diana Cunliffe_ 
10:15 – 11:00                     *Pollo* _                                               Analizando el futuro de la mayor fuente proteica de los peruanos_ _ Julio Favre_ (Redondos) 
11:00 – 11:30  *RECESO/CAFÉ * 11:30 – 12:15                     *Huevos* _De las granjas a las empresas súper competitivas_ _Vasco Masías_ (La Calera)  
12:15 – 13:00                     *Carnes* _Cerdo… la carne del futuro_ _Jorge Martínez_ (Sinchi) 
13.00 – 14:30                      *ALMUERZO LIBRE*  *CUARTO BLOQUE: POLÍTICA* 
14:30 – 15.15                     *CONVERSATORIO - LÍMITES* _José León_ – Presidente de Comisión Agraria (Congresista) _José Chlimper_ – Ex Ministro de Agricultura 1999 – 2000 (Agrokasa) _Pablo Bustamante_ - Consultor 
15:15 – 16.00                     *CONVERSATORIO – INFRAESTUCTURA PARA EL AGRO* _René Cornejo*_ – Ministro de Transportes y Comunicaciones _Gonzalo Prialé_ – Presidente (AFIN)  _Pedro Pablo Kusckinsky*_ – Presidente (AGUA LIMPIA) 
16:00 – 16:30  *RECESO/CAFÉ* 
16:30 – 17:15                     *CONVERSATORIO – COMERCIO EXTERIOR* _Eduardo Ferreyros_ – Ex Ministro de Comercio Exterior y Turismo (COMEX Perú) _Bruno Giuffra_ – Periodista CANAL N _         Alfonso Bustamante_ – (AGRÍCOLA CERRRO PRIETO) 
17:15 – 18:00                     *CONVERSATORIO – POLÍTICA LABORAL* _José Gagó_ – Presidente de la Comisión de Trabajo del Congreso (Congresista) _Jorge Toyama*_ – Abogado - Experto Laboralista (Miranda & Amado Abogados ) _Patricia Teullet_ – Periodista  (RPP) 
17:00 – 18:30                     *CLAUSURA* _ Luis Ginocchio*_ – Ministro de Agricultura _“Política Agraria para un Crecimiento con Inclusión Social.”  _ 18:30     *CÓCTEL 
*Por confirmar*

----------


## inform@cción

Compartimos también los precios de las entradas a las conferencias y el costo por stand para el AgroShow 2012.   *Conferencia:* USD 80 x persona (los 2 días) / *Promoción Virtual:* USD 70 si solicitan su inscripción respondiendo este tema o enviándonos un mensaje privado / USD 70 para los que soliciten su inscripción a través del Fan Page de Facebook de inform@cción (https://www.facebook.com/INFORMACIONPARALAACCION)  *Stand:* USD 1400 / *Promoción Virtual:*  10% de descuento si solicitan su stand vía AgroFórum o vía el Fan Page de Facebook de inform@cción (https://www.facebook.com/INFORMACIONPARALAACCION)   Adjuntamos el PLANO para los que deseen revisarlo o descargarlo. 
¡LOS ESPERAMOS!  :Smile:

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

*AgroFórum 2012:* *II Foro Agropecuario del Perú*  _Todas las agriculturas…
Los temas más relevantes…
El más importante foro del agro peruano..._ _ inform@cción_ se complace en anunciar la realización de AgroFórum 2012, los días 14 y 15 de marzo de 2012, en el Centro de Convenciones del Jockey Plaza, en La Molina, Lima. 
El Foro convocará a los más calificados exponentes de (1) la agricultura hortofrutícola exportadora, (2) la agricultura industrial tradicional, (3) la agricultura andina, (4) la agricultura tropical amazónica, y (5) la ganadería y avicultura nacional. 
Por el lado temático – político, AgroFórum 2012 presentará un bloque exclusivo de paneles de debate, con la participación de autoridades, periodistas y empresarios del sector, donde se abordarán los siguientes 4 temas de actualidad: (1) Legislación laboral en el sector, (2) Política comercial internacional, (3) Infraestructura para el desarrollo agrario, y (4) Límites a la extensión de la propiedad en el agro. 
Además, como ya es usual en los eventos de *inform@cción*, en simultáneo al foro, AgroShow exhibirá lo último en tecnología de maquinaria, herramientas, insumos, materiales y servicios para una agricultura altamente competitiva como la peruana.
Para cualquier información referida a AgroFórum 2012, pueden llamar a los teléfonos 4445656, 4445660; visitar nuestras páginas web www.agroforum.pe ó www.informaccion.com, o enviarnos un correo electrónico a eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe.  
Quedan todos invitados a participar en el más importante foro de la agricultura peruana. 
Atentamente, 
Fernando Cillóniz B. *inform@cción*

----------


## odon romulo

Estimados Señores, desde ya mis felicitaciones por el esfuerzo tan grande que estan haciendo para lograr que el II AGRO FORUM AGROPECUARIA sea un exito y que todos los agricultores y personas afines a la agricultura logremos obtener el mejor beneficios de todo lo nuevo en tecnologia y herramientas que se estara excibiendo en II AGRO FORUM AGROPECUARIA.
Asi mismo le agradeceria a Uds. se sirvan informarme si el ingreso para ver las maquinarias y herramientas es libre  y el horario de atencion al publico.
Atentamente.
ODON ROMULO

----------


## inform@cción

el ingreso al Agroshow es gratis y estamos desde las 9 a.m. hasta las 7 p.m.
Gracias por su interés.

----------


## inform@cción

*Mejores Fertilizantes para mejores rendimientos*.... 
Inkafert S.A.C es una empresa que importa y comercializa fertilizantes para el agro peruano. Sus principales productos al acceso de los productores agrarios son: urea, Nitphos (nitrato de amonio), sulfato de amonio, fosfato di amónico, súper fosfato triple, cloruro de potasio, sulfato de potasio, nitrato de potasio, ácido fosfórico, nitrato de calcio, sulfato de magnesio, sulfato de cobre, sulfato de zinc y mezclas.     ya separó su stand en el AgroFórum 2012   *¡No lo pierda de vista y busque sus productos en el stand 35!!!  http://www.inkafert.com.pe/*

----------


## efecabrera

Estimados Señores: 
Una consulta, el ingreso para la exposición de maquinaria será libre previa inscripción? de ser así donde debo inscribirme? 
gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados Señores: 
> Una consulta, el ingreso para la exposición de maquinaria será libre previa inscripción? de ser así donde debo inscribirme? 
> gracias

 Estimado efecabrera: 
El ingreso a la feria de productos y servicios -AgroShow 2012- es LIBRE y GRATUITA. Sólo cuesta el ingreso a las charlas o presentaciones del evento, que para usuarios de AgroFórum, está US$70 por persona. 
Te puedes registrar a cualquiera de los dos -conferencia o AgroShow 2012- escribiendo a la siguiente dirección de correo electrónico: *eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe * Saludos y espero poder verte allí... :Wink:

----------


## efecabrera

Estimado Bruno: 
Gracias por la información, nos vemos en el evento 
Slds

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum: 
Como ya muchos se habrán enterado, este 14 y 15 de marzo se estará llevando a cabo la segunda edición del evento que convierte en realidad -cada año- a nuestra comunidad agropecuaria: "*AgroFórum 2012"* 
AgroFórum 2012, *el II Foro Agropecuario del Perú*, será una ocasión precisa para revisar en profundidad los diversos temas que rodean a toda la actividad agropecuaria nacional. En esta ocasión, AgroFórum 2012 abordará temas relevantes para los distintos asistentes, ya que podrán escuchar charlas relacionadas con el sector ganadero, el sector avícola y el sector agrario en general (agricultura industrial, hortofrutícola y bioenérgetica). 
Las distintas presentaciones las llevarán a cabo profesionales y empresarios nacionales de primer nivel, a los que inform@cción ha convocado para esta cita anual del agro peruano, con el objetivo de hacer de este evento, uno en el cual se analice objetivamente la situación y perspectivas de nuestra agricultura, y así contribuir y consolidar al Perú como un país agropecuario por excelencia. 
Además, en esta edición de AgroFórum 2012, se llevarán a cabo mesas de discusión o conversatorios, con panelistas de distintos ámbitos y profesiones, para tocar los temas polìticos más relevantes y actuales que se están discutiendo en los distintos espacios y medios a nivel nacional. Entre los temas que se tratarán están la discuitida ley de límites a la propiedad agraria, además de conversatorios para discutir sobre la infraestructura para el agro, comercio exterior y política laboral. 
En esta oportunidad la cita será un nuevo local, por lo que los estaremos esperando en el Centro de Convenciones del Jockey Plaza (Hipódromo de Monterrico - Puerta 1), cuyas instalaciones harán que su estadía durante las horas del evento sea mucho más cómoda y placentera. Una sala de 300 asientos y un espacio ferial de 2,100 metros cuadrados, estarán disponibles para brindarles las comodidades necesarias y el servicio que ustedes requieren. 
Y como no podía ser de otra manera, AgroFórum 2012 contará este año también con una zona de auspiciadores y exhibición de maquinarias, para que las distintas empresas del sector agropecuario nacional puedan mostrar y presentar las últimas novedades que tienen para ofrecer al mercado. Empresas líderes en el sector -tanto nacionales, como extranjeras- se harán presentes este 14 y 15 de marzo en el *AgroShow 2012* para ponerse en contacto con ustedes: los agricultores, los ganaderos, los avicultores y los empresarios que trabajan directa o indirectamente en este sector al que tanto amamos, para concretar negocios y seguir contribuyendo entre todos al desarrollo sostenible de la agricultura en el Perú... Nosotros no podíamos faltar y estaremos allí para conversar con ustedes personalmente y ver las distintas posibilidades de negocio que podríamos sacar adelante en conjunto -con el apoyo de AgroFórum.pe-. 
Por eso; no dejen pasar esta excelente oportunidad de compartir por estos dos días con nosostros, los expositores y los demás asistentes -en un lugar físico y real-, para intercambiar tarjetas y opiniones con los profesionales del sector agropecuario nacional, y ver lo que las empresas auspiciadoras del evento tienen para cada unos de nuestros negocios en particular.  *¡Quedan todos invitados a particpar en AgroFórum 2012!...* Y no se olviden que los usuarios registrados de AgroFórum.pe tienen un descuento especial, tanto para el ingreso a las conferencias, como para obtener un stand en AgroShow 2012... Sólo tienen que responder a este tema, solicitando su suscripción al evento o la separación de su stand, para que los encargados se pongan en contacto con ustedes. 
¡Los esperamos! :Smile:  
Saludos

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

*AgroFórum 2012*  Avances en el agro, a pesar de la politiquería.  
Muy interesante resultó el AgroFórum 2012 que *inform@cción* llevó a cabo el mes pasado. Representantes de las principales agriculturas y crianzas del país se dieron cita en Lima para analizar la coyuntura por la que atraviesa el sector, pero más importante aún, para afrontar con criterio y entereza el desafío que nos plantea el futuro caracterizado por el incremento constante e incontenible de los costos, y sobretodo, por una aguda y creciente escasez de mano de obra en el campo. 
Felizmente, los mercados de prácticamente todos los cultivos y crianzas se presentan favorables para los productores del sector; sin embargo, existe la preocupación ante una eventual caída de precios que sería muy difícil de afrontar, dados los aumentos de precios de casi todos los bienes y servicios requeridos por los agricultores y ganaderos del país. 
No obstante, la mayor preocupación de los empresarios, radica en el frente político; concretamente en el Congreso de la República, de donde provienen una serie de iniciativas legislativas que – de ser aprobadas – trabarían el notable ritmo de crecimiento registrado durante los últimos 10 a 15 años. 
A ese respecto, resultó unánime la preocupación de los empresarios que asistieron al AgroFórum 2012 en torno a ciertas iniciativas legislativas como la de derogar el régimen laboral en el campo, así como la de limitar las extensiones a la propiedad de las tierras. Quedó claro que los congresistas que están detrás de tales iniciativas parten de supuestos totalmente equivocados.  
Tan equivocados como que el Congresista José León, aquel que propone establecer límites a la propiedad agraria, sostiene que el proceso de crecimiento y modernización de la agricultura nacional no está resultando “socialmente inclusiva”. Cómo si decenas de miles de jóvenes de la sierra no estuvieran trabajando formalmente y progresando en los campos de las empresas agroexportadoras de la costa. O como si los salarios en el campo no se hubieran triplicado – o más – en los últimos 5 años. 
Igualmente errados están los congresistas de la Comisión Agraria que plantean la derogatoria del régimen laboral agrario, al indicar que empresas del sector vienen abusando de su posición de dominio, manteniendo congelados los salarios de los trabajadores del campo.  Se nota claramente, que dichos congresistas no conocen lo que está aconteciendo en el sector, donde la escasez creciente de mano de obra está propiciando el alza sostenida de las remuneraciones y mejores condiciones de trabajo en el campo. 
Sin embargo, lo más resaltante del AgroFórum 2012 fue la unanimidad de apreciaciones entre los empresarios concurrentes; a pesar de provenir de regiones tan disímiles como costa, sierra y selva; y cultivos tan diversos como frutas y hortalizas de exportación, cultivos industriales de costa como caña de azúcar y maíz, cultivos de sierra como papa y hortalizas, cultivos amazónicos como café y palma aceitera, y crianzas como aves, vacas y cerdos. 
En efecto, todos – sin excepción – concordaron en criticar al Congreso de la República de donde provienen las iniciativas mencionadas líneas arriba, que en nada propiciarían el desarrollo del sector, tal como ha venido ocurriendo, con marcado éxito, durante los últimos años. 
“Si algo está bien; no lo arregles.” Ese podría ser el mensaje de AgroFórum 2012 a los congresistas de la República que – sabe Dios – qué estarán buscando.

----------

